# Inner Tube "Shelf Life"



## Samadhi (Nov 1, 2011)

How long can an inner tube last "on the the shelf"?

If I could get 4 tubes on sale - decent tubes - how long would they last in the box before they became un-usable?


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Long enough -- a few years at least. Especially if you re-package them in sealed plastic bags, to minimize the effects of environmental pollutants (ozone in particular) and keep them in opaque packages to keep UV light away.


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

I had a tube in my big saddle bag ( I use it on long rides and carry 2 tubes) that I bought at a shop that went out of business in the late 90's.
I lent it to a friend who multi flatted on a ride last spring. He's still rolling on it....a few thousand miles later.


----------



## YamaDan (Aug 28, 2012)

Baby powder them, helps a ton!


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

Depends on what it's made of, but assuming butyl it's a long long time, decades at least.

It's used to seal roofs / rooves so it is pretty indestructible.


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

I've got tubes that are approaching 17 years. Let's just say I got some very good deals wayyy back to stock up. Even those I've left in the garage through the So. Cal temps are still in use. Tires stored in the garage are a different story.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Its a chunk of rubber. Not a gallon of milk. It will be fine for a long time.


----------



## AtomicMoose (Aug 15, 2012)

You could bury it in the ground and it would take 1000 years to deteriorate. :thumbsup:


----------



## Al1943 (Jun 23, 2003)

If stored exposed to the air in my garage - 1 year.
If wrapped in kitchen wrap and stored in an interior closet - many years.


----------

